# First FOTD on Specktra :)



## SonRisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Eyes: Fast Response Eye Cream all over with 217 brush, bare canvas all over with 217 brush, Soft Brown in crease with 224 brush, Rule in crease (defined) with 219 brush, Tease N' Teal on lid with 242 brush, Mythology at inner corner of eye with 236 brush spritzed with Fix +. Embark on outer corner with 219 brush. Motif on Browbone with 252 brush. Stubborn Brown to line waterline and Mythology under lower lashes. All Black Fibre Rick Mascara and Lingering on brows.

Cheeks: Refined Golden to contour, Style, Peachykeen and Motif on apple of cheeks.

Lips: Subculture lipliner, Lovely Like You lipstick and Enchantress lipglass.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 8, 2005)

holy sh*** you are gorgeous!!!!! love your eyes, and your lips and your freckles, great job hun!!


----------



## veilchen (Nov 8, 2005)

You look marvelous!! That's a really awesome combo, and *wow* I'd kill for those lashes of yours!


----------



## Absynthe (Nov 8, 2005)

Lovely colors and you have beautiful skin!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 8, 2005)

omg you are fricken amazing and gorgeous! why haven't you posted FOTD sooner!! omg- you are so talented!! i'm loving your lashes so so much and your earrings!!
Thanks for going into so much depth on what you used- especially by mentioning the brushes used


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 8, 2005)

rissssaa!!!!!!!!!!!! so excited you finally posted on specktra

love the lips


----------



## KJam (Nov 8, 2005)

I can tell my credit card is going to catch fire at MAC if you keep this up! You are going to cost me a fortune!


----------



## Jude (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you for bringing your gorgeous face to Specktra!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 8, 2005)

You know what? I really love it when you use Lingering on your brows! (I think it's since yesterday?!)


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 8, 2005)

wow, you are so gorgeous!  i love that lipcolor!


----------



## Midgard (Nov 8, 2005)

Stunning! But it always is!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 8, 2005)

Riiiiiissssssssaaaaaaaa! YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I'm so glad u r posting here! u look FAB as usual


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow, beyond beautiful.


----------



## xoKVox (Nov 8, 2005)

gorgeoues!!:]

heh your eyes r awesomeeeeee


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 8, 2005)

Pure gorgeousness.  You are a very talented lady for sure


----------



## user4 (Nov 8, 2005)

u've got AMAZING eyes... those colors look awsome... but i dont need to tell u that!!! lol. bte, i love ur earings!!! awsome!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 8, 2005)

i can't add anything new to the post.  this look is great!


----------



## Pei (Nov 8, 2005)

U left me speechless, I LOVE the colour combo VERY much!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Nov 8, 2005)

thats hot! i heard a lot about your looks but never saw one in person! now i know why!


----------



## orodwen (Nov 8, 2005)

you did it again!  there's no animation for toe curling so i'll just put a bunch of these.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 8, 2005)

so gorgeous!!

you're definately one of my favourite makeup artists now ;]


----------



## rcastel10 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOW!!! So glad you decisded to post an fotd on specktra.  I always wondered how your makeup looked since i'm not part of makeupalley or any other forums.  You're amazing.


----------



## lover* (Nov 8, 2005)

Soooo pretty.  You are like, the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks amazing, please don't let this be your last post in the FOTD forum.


----------



## user3 (Nov 8, 2005)

Seriously Smokin'!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 8, 2005)

Yay! You finally posted one over here.


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 8, 2005)

I am thrilled to see your FOTD here!  You look amazing as you always do,  I am totally inspired by your work!  Love it & I hope you'll post lots more of them!


----------



## polobear45 (Nov 8, 2005)

Awesome ,glad you posted ur FOTD on Specktra !!!!!
Its beautiful like always : )


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Nov 9, 2005)

GASP..You are GORGEOUS!!! Keep the posts coming!


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 9, 2005)

what is on your eyebrows?


----------



## crimsonette (Nov 9, 2005)

Holy... yeah. Needing all of those now. STUNNING!!!


----------



## Isis (Nov 9, 2005)

WOW you are absolutlly beyond stunning!!!
I love how you give a detailed explanation of how you did your look!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Nov 9, 2005)

I love the color combo and the lips!  So pretty!  where else do you post fotds?


----------



## 2_pink (Nov 9, 2005)

Very pretty...really makes your eyes stand out & i LOVE the lip color. Do you use the eyeshadows wet?? I barely use mythology cuz i cant get it to show up the way i want it to. But on your it looks great. Do tell your super secrets


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 9, 2005)

Awesome.  - wicked talent!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 9, 2005)

Okay I take it back, this one is my favorite! I love the eye combo, the way that the colors contrast. Also, I must have that lipstick. Such a stunning look!


----------



## Patricia (Nov 11, 2005)

wow, just wow, hope you post this at sonrisa_makeup!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 12, 2005)

Holy f***! That highlighting detail on the browbone...you can tell it's the fotd by a pro. Astounding.


----------



## LivinginPink (Nov 14, 2005)

Good God women. Not only are absolutely beautiful you are an amazing and inspiring MA!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Nov 14, 2005)

You look great! I love everything, eyes, lips and skin are beeeeyootiful!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 14, 2005)

love this look it's so creative...


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Nov 14, 2005)

You are gorgeous and super talented !


----------



## Bianca (Nov 14, 2005)

You look great! Love the lashes!


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2_pink* 
_Very pretty...really makes your eyes stand out & i LOVE the lip color. Do you use the eyeshadows wet?? I barely use mythology cuz i cant get it to show up the way i want it to. But on your it looks great. Do tell your super secrets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

With Lustres that I really want to POP!, I use either mixing medium or Fix +. For this look, I spritzed my face with Fix + and then applied Mythology. Then, I got more Mythology on my brush, and spritzed the brush with fix + before applying


----------



## Pootle_around (Nov 14, 2005)

Gorgeous! Your brows are so well-groomed and you're just so damn good-looking!


----------

